# Summer's lease has all too short a date



## Bloggsworth (Sep 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Gargh (Sep 18, 2013)

That has some beautiful detail - scale really matters with nature photography doesn't it? I'd like to see what it looks like in black and white.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 18, 2013)

No sooner said than done:






I have no idea what it is...


----------



## Gargh (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, I'd normally be pressing the 'like' button but its disappearance is forcing me to stop being so lazy! 

I think it sharpens up the focus, making the background slightly more mute and more in keeping with what I'd expect from the title. However, the more I look at it, the more I appreciate the simplicity of the yellow and green hues in the original.

Nice work, either way


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 19, 2013)

My friendly Robin begins to look a bit manky towards the end of summer:


----------



## escorial (Sep 19, 2013)

nice pick of batmans friend man


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice shots Bloggsworth.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2013)

#3- How sad. Looks like a Dandelion gone-to-seed, but the young'uns never left the nest. They've lost their parachutes and are trapped, never to reach their potential.  B.& W. Nice detail.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 19, 2013)

The robin is stunning in its detail, Bloggs, really beautiful. On top of its head I almost see snowflakes, or possibly Zulus' shields.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 19, 2013)

Bilston Blue said:


> The robin is stunning in its detail, Bloggs, really beautiful. On top of its head I almost see snowflakes, or possibly Zulus' shields.



Its a "design" you'll find everywhere in nature - If I'd cut out the eye and beak I could have changed the colour and it could have been seaweed, ferns, ice patterns on glass.


----------

